# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Njerez te humbur

## Giugno2016

Dikur ne vitin 2012 kam ndjek url nji teme ne njerez te humbur nji ngjarje qe me ka mbetur ne mendje dhe qe me ka ardhur shume keq, eshte historia e nji valzer nga FIERI. Me emrin BRUNILDA ALLA, DINI GJE SE U GJET APO JO ?
SE NDOKUSH KA MDONJE INFORMAZION,,,,,,

----------

